# History of Rotterdam - Amazing pics thread



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

_In the Dutch part on SSC there is a thread with all kinds of old pictures of Rotterdam. They where found by several Dutch people from SSC. I would like to share them with you._ :cheers:

These pics where taken before the WWII bombing and after the bombing. Names of the people who found the pics are includes (because of Quote).
If your not Dutch or if you don't know how Rotterdam looks like it will be hard to recognize some places.



hoogbouw010 said:


> Scans van een aantal ansichtkaarten die op de vorige versie van hoogbouw010.nl stonden:
> 
> Zulke nette gazonnetjes in het centrum, dat zal tegenwoordig niet meer lukken. En het oude standbeeld van Erasmus, midden op de Coolsingel.
> 
> ...





hoogbouw010 said:


> @De Snor
> Alleen van 1 van die ansichtkaarten is het jaartal bekend.
> 
> Links het Witte Huis, rechts Noordereiland met vliegdekschip, in Kralingen is niets te zien (1962).
> ...





Ramonx2 said:


> Nog meer Weena:





EuroMaster said:


>





Gerard said:


> De situatie rondom de oude haven. Herkenbaar vanwege het witte huis.
> 
> 
> Situatie rondom OOstplein. Naar ik meen is de het ABN pand herkenbaar onderin.





MartijnA'dam said:


> ik gok halverwegen jaren 90 tot eind 90 dus tussen 1995 en 1999 gemaakt





Arrrgh said:


> Kwam deze tegen op flickr. Zo zag Rotterdam er uit in 1963
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oli4S said:


> Een poster bij een makelaar van de Schielandtoren in aanbouw:





Gerard said:


> Nog wat aardigs uit de oude doos.
> Uit de eigen verzameling.
> 
> Uit 1939
> ...





Gerard said:


> Nog een paar oudjes voor de nostalgie
> 
> Coolsingel (herken je waar dit is ?)
> 
> ...





Gerard said:


> Op veel van de foto's valt het mij op dat het straatmeubilair veel mooier is dan het nu is. Er was toen meer aandacht voor de buitenruimte lijkt het.
> 
> Er zijn er nog meer. We doseren het een beetje
> 
> ...





Gerard said:


> ^^ Ik koop partijtjes met foto's en fotokaarten op uit o.a. Duitsland en daardoor krijg je soms wat bijzondere beelden. Heb ook een stapel Duitse foto's van na het bombardement.
> 
> Deze zal je dan ook nog niet vaak hebben gezien
> 
> ...





MartijnA'dam said:


> Ja, Rotterdam was toen erg mooi gezien de foto's, maar de stad dat Rotterdam nu is en wordt is ook mooi.
> Niks mis mee.
> 
> Misschien een wat bekendere foto, De euromast vlak na ze opening. (1960)
> ...


More pics will folow


----------



## al-fandi (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow beautiful city, is it quite diferent today?


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Yes  Let me show you some pics;




























As you can see it's different, that's because the historical center was totally destroyed during the WWII bombing.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Here are some more *old* pics;



xlchrisij said:


> Was deze al bekend? De Kuip in 1970!?





Gerard said:


> had nog een paar foto's staan die ik hier nog niet had geplaatst.
> Ik weet niet precies waar deze kerk heeft gestaan. Moet ik nog achteraan maar het ziet er wel aardig uit.
> 
> 
> ...





Golda said:


> enkele foto's van een verdwenen stad uit het boek "Rotterdam gefotografeerd in de 19e eeuw".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Golda said:


> ^^ graag gedaan.
> voor de liefhebbers nog een paar dan, uit "Stad in beweging"
> 
> Slaak:
> ...





xlchrisij said:


> Misschien wel leuk om te zien (Bron: http://maarten.ovcentraal.nl/comenius.php)
> 
> 1997/1998
> 
> ...


More pics the next time :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread :cheers: great pics


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Not only pictures, also some video's

Realy nice scenes of old Rotterdam, and the terrible bombing is also shown hno: (bombing @ 2:24)





Video with pictures of the bombing





Wochenshau Deutschland, with bombing video





More than 24.000 houses where destroyed that day, 800 people died and more than 80.000 people became homeless. Let's never forget 14 may 1940!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Here are some new pics!



xlchrisij said:


> En de Willemswerf  (toen er nog een bovengrondse metro verbinding was, wat ik veel mooier vond!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Capzilla said:


> ^^ De correctie van EPA is correct, alleen leest die alsof hij het ook niet snapt als je het aanhalingsteken tussen de originele zin en reactie over het hoofd ziet.
> 
> Hoewel ik erg te spreken ben over de Willemsspoortunnel moet ik toegeven dat het Binnenrotteviaduct ook wel zo zijn charmes had.
> 
> ...





Tramfan said:


> Nog wat plaatjes uit de oude doos uit de omgeving van de Blaak.......voor de liefhebbers....::cheers:





Tramfan said:


> Het station Beurs (blaak). Met daarvoor een van de mooiste pleinen van oud Rotterdam, het Beursplein.....daar heb ik nog wel wat plaatjes van.





Tramfan said:


> Kon deze jullie ook niet onthouden. Geen Beurs, maar station DP uit 1922.
> Linksboven de Spoorsingel en rechtsboven de Schiekade.
> Station Dp lag op de plek waar nu het (oude) postkantoor staat. Onder nog de Diergaarde aan de Kruiskade, die dus eigenlijk op het Weena lag (ged.):nuts:





Momo1435 said:


> Ik heb een paar foto's gemaakt van foto's uit het fotoboek "ROTTERDAM" met foto's van Kees en Peter Stephen Molkenboer. Uitgegeven door a.w. Sijthoff, Leiden 1969. Het is een beetje behelpen met de kwaliteit, maar ja.
> 
> Dijkzicht
> 
> ...





hoogbouw010 said:


> Ook even snel gefotografeerd uit een aantal boeken, dus geen optimale kwaliteit.
> 
> WTC in aanbouw.
> 
> ...


See you next time with new pics!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow very lovely and beautiful shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

@al-fandi - A realy good picture to see the difference;



>


----------

